# Call of Duty - Advanced Warfare



## abhidev (May 2, 2014)

And its finally here!!!! 

[YOUTUBE]VKYHuhg0l3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2014)

House of CoDs..(Yes copied from youtube page)


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2014)

this one seems too futuristic...neverthless its gonna be cinematic and action packed...also it has MI- Ghost protocol like hand gloves


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

First is William Dafoe and Ellen page, and now Kevin spacey?
btw, that suit reminds me of Tom Cruise's 'Edge of Tomorrow' suit....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2014)

Hope the gameplay has changed, and MP a radical change. Otherwise, looks a lot like Titanfall.


----------



## kartikoli (May 2, 2014)

No matter what everyone says but I like COD


----------



## iittopper (May 2, 2014)

Looks better than previous game reveal / Show us some Good graphics , gameplay , destruction and MP , then you can have my money .


----------



## Zangetsu (May 2, 2014)

It shud not have 6GB RAM limitation like COD: Ghosts


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 2, 2014)

Shut up and take my money and time


----------



## snap (May 2, 2014)

CoD 2k14


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

So the new COD news came, why I am not exited or surprised.


----------



## Pasapa (May 2, 2014)

same **** , same people , different name...


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> same **** , same people , different name...



True that and man the price of COD games are like its THE BEST game in the world when its quite the opposite.


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2014)

I just hope the graphics are comparable to bf4 or bf3 :/


----------



## vickybat (May 3, 2014)

This looks like a brand new engine. It's not the same old IW engine.
Could also be a current-gen console and PC exclusive.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2014)

I admit this game looks quite decent, its not super eye candy like BF4 but it still looks good IMO
Idk I have yet to play CoD Ghosts, but I think the graphics have improved in the right direction..


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

I can handle mediocre visuals for awesome gameplay.


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I just hope the graphics are comparable to bf4 or bf3 :/


COD and Graphics? Since BF appeared no one cares about good graphics from COD line-up, it's the gameplay in what I am interested. Loved Ghost, wish this one would be good. Hope this will be much better than Future Soldier.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> COD and Graphics? Since BF appeared no one cares about good graphics from COD line-up, it's the gameplay in what I am interested. Loved Ghost, wish this one would be good. Hope this will be much better than Future Soldier.



Ghosts campaign was good ? I have yet to play it, how does it compare against BO2 ? I absolutely loved BO2 storyline..
I hope there is some OMG WTF moments like Alex Mason appearance at the ending of BO2 (the good ending)


----------



## ithehappy (May 3, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Ghosts campaign was good ? I have yet to play it, how does it compare against BO2 ? I absolutely loved BO2 storyline..
> I hope there is some OMG WTF moments like Alex Mason appearance at the ending of BO2 (the good ending)


For twists BO2 storyline was good, however I didn't like the storyline that much. Ghost is more intense, more raw, and much more serious, that's what I loved. I love villain figures like Rorkee. Just play it, won't spoil more, I think you will like it. It's the gameplay which attracted me more than the storyline, I always like to have some challenge and at hard it definitely did give me some.


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

Whats to love in COD gameplay, its same for last 10 years.


----------



## Gamer04 (May 3, 2014)

Now that I have watched this trailer I can say they are making a shooter having a kind of mass effect reflection with crysis nanosuit powers and titanfall monsters and halo guns. I hope they would do it well....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I just hope the graphics are comparable to bf4 or bf3 :/



*img.4plebs.org/boards/tg/image/1365/28/1365280430389.gif

But, if the game's good, EA will ramp up the next Battlefield.


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2014)

yea....COD always had a good gameplay and story


----------



## Pasapa (May 3, 2014)

^the gameplay has remained same since 04..


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ^the gameplay has remained same since 04..



Yeah perfect example for "Don't fix what ain't broken". Don't even upgrade it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2014)

abhidev said:


> yea....COD always had a good gameplay and story



I wouldn't say gameplay, but story, yes definitely.

RO2 is boss in terms of gameplay.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2014)

RO2 is a very different genre.. closest game comparative to CoD is titanfall (without the jump jets and mechs ofcourse)..


----------



## sam_738844 (May 5, 2014)

I'm desperately trying to like COD series, its hard to let go of a favorite, even I debated much when COD ghost SP campaign looked better than BF4, but after i got my hands on BF4 Multi-player and the level of game-play it offers, COD seemed just  CALL FOR MONEY : RECYCLED WARFARE


----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I wouldn't say gameplay, but story, yes definitely.
> 
> RO2 is boss in terms of gameplay.



I meant the cinematic gameplay to be precise...yes story is always gripping


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

is there any link between this and black ops 2 ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I'm desperately trying to like COD series, its hard to let go of a favorite, even I debated much when COD ghost SP campaign looked better than BF4, but after i got my hands on BF4 Multi-player and the level of game-play it offers, COD seemed just  CALL FOR MONEY : RECYCLED WARFARE



COD has gone to dogs after BF3 surfaced. I was a hardcore fan of COD (specially COD MW) till I played BF BC2 and now, I dont even bother to think about COD


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## rajnusker (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow, another COD. Please end this madness.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2014)

Not really, I found AW pretty badarse, weapons were cool, them guided grenades


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2014)

I liked Ghosts. The ending hit me hard in the head literally 
Advanced Warfare will be better as COD is feeling the heat.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 11, 2014)

TBH and IMO, this time, CoD will own BF


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 11, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> TBH and IMO, this time, CoD will own BF



You better get a flameproof suit son, cause you are about to be burnt


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 11, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> You better get a flameproof suit son, cause you are about to be burnt



not this time, CoD AW looks better than BFH


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2014)

CoD always had better voice actors than BF, really psyched to seee Kevin Spacey !! 
also psyched about the soundtrack (made by the same guy that did the Metal Gear series)


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 11, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> TBH and IMO, this time, CoD will own BF



Yea right.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 12, 2014)

So before this it was basic warfare?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 12, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> So before this it was basic warfare?



Yep. No homing grenades, no suit powers, they were mere mortals. Now they are angle De meurta


----------



## snap (Jun 12, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> So before this it was basic warfare?



Modern warfare


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bj3-RsyJKfA[/YOUTUBE]

Next level of warfare. 
I've enjoyed the part, where the player jetpacks, goes back to the enemy and stabs him.


----------

